# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Hướng dẫn lấy code gunny mobi mới nhất 2018

## vipkongtu

Bài viết: Hướng dẫn lấy code gunny mobi mới nhất 2018

Gunny mobi là phiên bản mobile chính thức của huyền thoại game gunny trên PC. Game thuộc thể loại bắn súng tọa độ, chiếm được rất nhiều tình cảm của các bạn trẻ trong thời gian phát hành vừa qua bởi đồ họa khung cảnh đẹp lung linh, tạo hình nhân vật chibi cực kì đáng yêu, cute và đậm chất teen.



Gunny mobi là game đại chiến gà dành riêng cho các teen, có lối chơi đơn giản, vui nhộn pha trộn các yếu tố của game nhập vai với game bắn súng tọa độ. Game nổi bật với âm thanh sống động, hiệu ứng cháy nổ hoành tráng sẽ mang đến cho người chơi những trận đại chiến bắn gà hồi hộp không thua kém gì những trận đấu eSport. Gunny còn có hệ thống Avatar thời trang giúp các teen hóa thân thành các anh hùng chibi và cute như: Thầy trò đường tăng- Ngộ Không, Doremon, Songoku…Đặc biệt game sở hữu hệ thống vũ khí đa dạng phong phú cho người chơi tha hồ lựa chọn: Lu gạch, Lựu đạn, Tủ lạnh, Wow-pháo…Ngoài ra, Gunny mobi còn có những tính năng mà teen rất thích là kết hôn, bang hội và săn boss không thua kém gì một game trên PC.



vật phẩm trong vip code gunny mobi
Để cảm ơn các game thủ đã ủng hộ Hảidương.pro trong suốt thời gian qua. Nay mình sẽ chia sẻ cho các game thủ bộ vip code Gunny mobi mới nhất. Bộ vip code này có khá nhiều vật phẩm rất hữu ích khi người chơi trải nghiệm về game. Sau đây là một vài vật phẩm trong vip code:

Xu 10.000
Mảnh Phượng Hoàng Băng Tinhx20
Tuyết Tùng Tinh Ranh (vv)
Sứ Giả Tuần Lộc (vv)
Đá cường hóa lv5 x100
Đá hồi phục lv5 x100
Vip – hộp vũ khí +4
Vip-Boomerang (30 ngày)
Quà đá thánh hào hoa lv5 x50



lấy code gunny mobi
Đây là những vật phẩm có trong bộ vip code gunny mobi sẽ giúp ích người chơi rất nhiều khi tham gia vào trò chơi. Đặc biệt thời gian của bộ vip sẽ là mãi mãi cho đến khi game thủ sử dụng. Tuy nhiên số lượng của bộ vip code này là có hạn, nên các bạn hãy nhanh tay nhấn like google+, share và tag 5 người bạn của mình ở chế độ công khai để được chia sẻ free. Còn lại mình sẽ bán 50k/1 code tại mục bán code. Với bộ vip code này, chúc các game thủ có những phút giây trải nghiệm tuyệt vời nhất trải nghiệm về game.
Xem thêm: hack gunny mobi

----------

